

Show (CLI) shows disk or network properties in an ASCII table - louwrentius
https://github.com/louwrentius/showtools

======
louwrentius
I made this tool to get a quick overview of relevant parameters of multiple
disk or network devices. It uses ethtool, hdparm, fdisk and smartctl under the
hood.

I hope somebody likes it.

